
Tesla’s made-in-China cars lead market in quality while US-mad cars score lowest - timooo
https://electrek.co/2020/08/03/tesla-made-in-china-cars-lead-market-quality/
======
cma
This site is basically affiliate marketing nonsense blog spam and should be
banned.

------
zalkota
The engineers probably implemented the latest design changes to the lines to
fix the quality issues that occurred in the states.

------
bradknowles
It’s not the same comparison. In the US, it’s complaints per 100 cars. In
China, it’s complaints per 10,000 cars. You have to do math to make the
conversion.

When you do, you see that Tesla in China still scores way worse than Tesla in
the US.

So, it’s more about the different countries and what passes for “quality” in
those countries.

~~~
Arnt
I may be tired from too much assembly language today, but... isn't the article
saying that the Shanghai-made Teslas did best in a comparison with other cars
sold in China, while the Fremont-made Teslas did worst in a comparison with
other cars sold in the US?

If the two Teslas are equal in quality, or the Shanghai-made ones would score
worse than the Fremont-made cars if rated by US buyers, then the implication
is that ~all cars sold in China are qualitatively worse than the worst sold in
the US. Which sounds implausible too me, perhaps even a case of RAA.

